# First Muay Thai Lesson



## LoneRider (Feb 19, 2011)

I've been training at a Gracie Barra affiliate of one sort or another (typically Gracie Barra San Diego or Gracie Barra Chino) since June of last year (whenever I've had time off from OPFOR work up here in the Mojave) in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu for ground work. At least one affiliate closest to me offers Muay Thai lessons (I've been doing Krav Maga for my striking around that same timeframe) and I'd like to give one a try. The first lesson is gonna be a beginner class during a four day pass I have sometime in March at Gracie Barra Corona. 

My background is largely striking - Tae Kwon Do from ages 11-13 (I'm 27 now), Western Boxing from ages 19-21, Wing Chun from 22-25, and now Krav Maga from 26-27 anyway and I've been doing some research on Muay Thai. 

My questions are there any particulars of a MT class I should be aware of (courtesies and the like, I know instructors are referred to as Kru)? I intend to contact the school with other questions I have, but I figured I'd post here for general knowledge about MT classes in general. How are most Muay Thai training classes structured (the ones at the GB affiliate are 45 minutes to an hour)? Appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Feb 19, 2011)

What GB San Diego location do you train at?
I teach in Poway, and train with Nelson in Encinitas.
Its been a long time since I trained in a structured Muay Thai class.
I know I have seen alot of differences, from very lax to very strict.
I trained with Melchor Menor for many years and he never once had us refer to him as Kru.. or anything but coach.
class structure varied but for us anyways it was constant cardio..we trained for fights so we had alot of work structured into rounds, longer then our traditional rounds. lots of pad work, lots of bag work, and lots of sparring.
I would recommend against going in with any preconceived notions as to how it should be run.


----------



## LoneRider (Feb 19, 2011)

I typically train at Professor Parker's GB location when I'm in the San Diego area. But this particular pass I've elected to train in the GB Corona area as I'll be visiting relatives in that AO. 

Thanks for the bit on preconceived notions, I figured I'd ask as I'd like to have some concept of what I am liable to be dealing with, with the understanding that information can always change right up to when I'm actually in attendance at the course.


----------

